# Siemens Handy Reihenfolge



## Geronimo:) (22. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin im Netz leider noch nicht auf die richtige Seite gestoßen, daher wollte ich mal fragen,
ob jemand eine Seite im Netz kennt, auf der alle jemals erschienenden Siemens Handys aufgeführt sind? 
Am besten noch in der Reihenfolge, wie Sie erschienen sind.
Ohne die Benq Modelle, falls möglich. 

Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. September 2011)

Handy-Sammler.de - Eigene Sammlung - Siemens


----------



## Ahab (22. September 2011)

Da ist aber viel zu früh Schluss in der Liste...

Siemens Handys im Überblick - Siemens Handy finden

Die hier setzt ziemlich genau da an, wo Soldats Liste aufhört.  Ist sogar relativ geordnet.


----------



## Pikus (22. September 2011)

Darf man fragen, warum du diese Liste(n) brauchst?


----------



## Geronimo:) (22. September 2011)

Erst mal danke für die beiden Seiten.
Aber die hatte ich schon selber gefunden.
Das Manko bei beiden Seiten ist, das sie nicht volständig sind.
Ich suche eine Seite, auf der wirklich alle Siemens Handys aufgeführt sind.
Leider habe ich so eine Seite noch nicht gefunden.
Mich interesiert dabei auch vor allem, in welcher Reihenfolge die Handys auf den Markt gekommen sind.

Warum ich mich dafür interesiere!
In unserem Haushalt haben sich über die Jahre 4 Siemens Handys angesammelt. 
Da es ja keine Siemens Handys mehr gibt, ist meine Frau vor einiger Zeit auf ein Samsung umgestiegen.
Ich benutze aber immer noch mein M65. 
Aber da bei 2 der Siemens Handys die Akkus nicht mehr funktionieren und ich neue bestellt habe,
kam ich auf die Idee mal im Netz nach einer vollständigen Liste aller Siemens Handys zu schauen.

Vielleicht gibt es die ja nicht. 
Aber wie heist es so schön. Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.

Übrigens: Von Nokia Handys gibt es so eine Liste.
Liste der Nokia-Mobiltelefone

Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## Iceananas (23. September 2011)

hachja, ich hatte damals auch ein m55..


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. September 2011)

Ich hatte damals das S10d mit erstem "Farbbildschirm" auf dem Handymarkt
Dann das M35 weils ja robuster sein sollte leider war es das nicht.

Und da beide Handys noch vor den 2Jahren bis zur nächsten Vertragsverlängerung kaputt waren (früher gabs noch keine 2Jahre Gewährleistung) waren dies meine einzigen Handys von Siemens.

Schreib doch mal einfach Siemens an ob die was haben.


----------



## Geronimo:) (24. September 2011)

In unserem Haushalt gibt es noch folgende Siemens-Handys:

"S6" "M35" "S45i" und "M65"

Alle funktiontionstüchtig. Eben Siemens Qualität. 


Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. September 2011)

Ein S25 war mein erstes Handy. Mit 3-Farbdisplay


----------

